# Why do horses eat soil?



## KarenX (22 September 2006)

Does anyone know why horses sometimes eat soil?  One of our horses didnt eat any grass tonight but kept taking huge bites out of the soil.

Thanks for any info.

Karen


----------



## seabiscuit (22 September 2006)

Trace mineral defeciency- feed rock salt and seaweed


----------



## KarenX (22 September 2006)

Oh thank you!  I knew someone on the forum would know the answer!!!

Will it do him any harm eating soil do you think?

Thanks again.

Karen


----------



## serena2005 (22 September 2006)

we had a herbilist come to see our horse, and i never knew but horse do self medicate, they know where their bodies are lacking something so if possible they will get it, so thats probably why they are eating the soil


----------



## seabiscuit (22 September 2006)

No-it wont harm him at all!!


----------



## Governor (22 September 2006)

Shouldn't do him any harm but if you have particularly sandy soil you just want to keep an eye on his sand intake!


----------



## KarenX (22 September 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I'll buy him a salt lick and add salt to his feeds.  Where do you buy seaweed from??

Karen


----------



## piebaldsparkle (22 September 2006)

Get tubs of dried seaweed from feed merchants.  NAF do one, but so do many others.  Remember seaweed is quite salty, so may not need to add salt too.


----------



## bellgave (22 September 2006)

One of my boys digs up the gravel then licks the dirt when I need to replace his mineral lick!!! Hes great as I never really take any notice of how much of the lick is left, and he never does the dirt thing untill the lick has all gone!!! He obviously needs someting in it!! My sisiter feeds seaweed and thinks its great, I just pop a mineral lick in all the boys mangers!!


----------



## KarenX (22 September 2006)

Cool, thanks!  I had no idea that horses eat seaweed.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Will buy some tomorra.

Karen


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (23 September 2006)

You can also try Equivite, it's pretty cheap and a spoonful in each feed will probably sort it out.


----------

